# Carbon Express Maxima Hunter 250 or 350?



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Dredster747 said:


> I am shooting my bow at 70# draw weight and want to get the Maxima hunter 250 arrows, but I'm not sure if #70 is too high of a draw weight. Anyone else know?
> Any advise would be appreciated!


It will depend upon your setup dynamic spine as to which arrow will be right for you.

Carbon Express provides a formula for calculating the "adjusted draw weight" of your setup so that you can correctly select the correct arrow. I can tell you that selecting an arrow based on the actual draw weight of your bow is wrong. To give you an idea of how this works, my Omen Pro at 60#/26.5" setup for hunting has an adjusted draw of 73# and I select arrows according to this number not the actual 60# draw of my bow.

An easier, more accurate way to select the correct arrow and determine your bows dynamic spine is to use an archery software program. On Target2 Software for Archers from www.pinwheelsoftware.com is one such program for this. I myself use and highly recommend this one for any archer who is interested in assuring a correctly matched setup.


----------



## Funk89 (Aug 26, 2010)

Whats your DL?


----------



## ched (Jan 11, 2011)

With 70 IBS Pretty sure you'll be shooting 350. If you have a cabelas or basspro mag around they have the charts in there.


----------



## ched (Jan 11, 2011)

but great arrow selection


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

at 70lbs you will need a 350 unles its super short.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

dtrkyman said:


> at 70lbs you will need a 350 unles its super short.


Yup......unless it's like midget short it isn't gonna happen with a 250.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Depending on the dynamic range of his setup, he may even require the new 450 series arrows. Selecting an arrow is based not only on draw weight, but every aspect of the setup that will affect dynamic spine.

Here is the information that would be required to select the correct arrow.

1. IBO rated speed(listed by the manufacturers)
2. let-off percentage
3. draw weight
4. draw length
5. weight on the string(peep/loop, silencers, etc)(along with silencers you need the distance from the cams for them)
6. utilizing an overdraw(any rest(including dropaways and WB) that have their forward most contact point(where they hold the arrow) behind the riser is considered an overdraw and will affect dynamic spine)(to find this measurement, measure from the berger hole to the launcher arm in the full draw poisiton(don't necessarily need to draw the bow, can be done without drawing the bow, by manually lifting the launcher into position)
7. Tip weight
8. Intended primary use of the bow(tournament(utilizes weaker spine arrows) or hunting(utilize stiffer spines for broadhead use)

I may have missed some of the necessary information needed, which is why I am a strong advocate of utilizing archery software programs in selecting arrows.

good luck


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

whitetail101 said:


> Depending on the dynamic range of his setup, he may even require the new 450 series arrows. Selecting an arrow is based not only on draw weight, but every aspect of the setup that will affect dynamic spine.
> 
> Here is the information that would be required to select the correct arrow.
> 
> ...


You do all that and I bet he's still shooting a 350 when it's said and done......


----------



## bobdvm (Jul 5, 2009)

350's. Cheers, Dr. bob


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

You may be able to shoot the 250's. Heck, I can still shoot the 350's out of my 70lb bow at 32" draw. They aren't ideal at my draw length, but I could make them work pretty easily if I had to. I can still group them pretty well at 80 yards, but my .300 spine arrows do shoot better.


----------



## 257 roberts (Jul 31, 2006)

you need the 250's


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

0zarks2 said:


> You do all that and I bet he's still shooting a 350 when it's said and done......


Depends on the bow, I know a guy who shoots a 60# EVO at 29" draw and had to go to 450s to get a correct spine match


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

257 roberts said:


> you need the 250's


:twitch::set1_thinking:


350's are going to be your best bet. What is your setup?


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

whitetail101 said:


> Depends on the bow, I know a guy who shoots a 60# EVO at 29" draw and had to go to 450s to get a correct spine match


I'm not trying to argue with you bud....there's always gonna be an exception to the rule. I just know I've tried to build a 250 for myself and it's always seemed a little difficult because I like to shoot 70. But, to shoot one I have to really lower the poundage so I've always been stuck with the 350, which isn't all bad though.

I guess the OP doesn't want to know too bad though since he hasn't been back to offer any more info.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

350's or even 450's (.300 spine). 350's shoot ok out of my 29.6/71# GT500, but the .300 450's shoot better. The Cardiac @30/72 shoots the 350's perfectly. Both bows are shooting the same 28" Maxima Hunter 350's (394 gr) w/100 gr tips. To get the best broadhead flight out of the Elite, I dropped the draw weight back to 66# and the 350's shoot perfectly now with any broadhead! 250's will be way too weak for 70# unless they are around 25" and using a 75 gr. tip.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

I need the 350's out of my 29"/63 lb. Katera. Tried the 250's and needed to go with a 27" arrow with a 75 grain head to get the spine right.

But some of the "regular" bows like the Switchback or Vectrix can get by with the 250's at that draw weight. At 70 lbs, it is 350 all the way. Unless you only have a 26" draw length and shoot a bow with an IBO less than 320.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

.350's.


----------



## bjesse60 (Apr 9, 2011)

I am shooting the 250's out of my 70# switchback xt, according to the Carbon Express adjusted draw weight chart with my 28" draw length & a 26 7/8" arrow shaft, it is the correct shaft. I am sure I could shoot 350's also but would need longer arrow length so it wouldn't be so stiff?


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

350 is the best arrow from the information the OP provided which is not enough information. More than likely the 250 will be too weak--------unless he has like a 25 or 26 inch arrow.


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

Funk89 said:


> Whats your DL?


 28 inches


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

Roskoes said:


> I need the 350's out of my 29"/63 lb. Katera. Tried the 250's and needed to go with a 27" arrow with a 75 grain head to get the spine right.
> 
> But some of the "regular" bows like the Switchback or Vectrix can get by with the 250's at that draw weight. At 70 lbs, it is 350 all the way. Unless you only have a 26" draw length and shoot a bow with an IBO less than 320.


 Well i'm shooting the hoyt turbohawk, so my ibo is 320


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

The 350's are my bet to be sure.


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

0zarks2 said:


> I'm not trying to argue with you bud....there's always gonna be an exception to the rule. I just know I've tried to build a 250 for myself and it's always seemed a little difficult because I like to shoot 70. But, to shoot one I have to really lower the poundage so I've always been stuck with the 350, which isn't all bad though.
> 
> I guess the OP doesn't want to know too bad though since he hasn't been back to offer any more info.


 ya I've been watching it.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Dredster747 said:


> ya I've been watching it.


In checking your setup, assuming your using this for hunting here is what you are looking at

Carbon Express Maxima Hunter 350
28 1/2" nock groove to end of arrow includding insert
Blazer vanes/Bull dog collar/100 grain or 125 grain BH
392 grains(100 grain BH); 417 grains(125 grain BH)
281 fps(100 grain BH); 272 fps(125 grain BH)
10.8% FOC(100 grain BH); 13.5% FOC(125 grain BH)
68.5# KE either BH

good luck


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

whitetail101 said:


> In checking your setup, assuming your using this for hunting here is what you are looking at
> 
> Carbon Express Maxima Hunter 350
> 28 1/2" nock groove to end of arrow includding insert
> ...


thanks!


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

Funk89 said:


> Whats your DL?


28"


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

With your setup 250s cut to 27" would be acceptable for target and hunting under 40yds with 100 tips. 350s will serve you better overall and that's what I recommend and run on my S2.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

350...


----------



## Ichabodcrane (Sep 4, 2010)

I called CX and told them my set up was Elite Hunter @ 70lbs, 28"DL, IBO 323, 28" arrow and they said I needed 350's


----------



## ethanellingsen (Nov 2, 2012)

Look into the spine of the arrow. I just picked up Maxima Hunter 450's. I had to have the spine for my draw lenght and weight. I have a 31" draw and pull 70 pounds. My kenetic energy is through the roof with the 450's. If I crono at 300 FPS, ( which is what I have calculated the arrow and 125 grain tip will shoot at) I will be boasting 92.36 ft/lbs of Kenetic Energy. A lighter arrow does not yeild the Kenetic energy of a heavier arrow, expecially if you have a high poundage draw weight. Use this web page to help you determine what GPI arrow to use along with what weight tip to throw on it to get the most Kenetic Energy. http://www.stickemarchery.com/stickemcart/archery-calculators.aspx


----------



## Dogmann (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm shooting a 2012 Omen Pro-29DL- 50lbs. Should I be using 250's? Or 350's?


----------



## bowman5000 (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't see you shooting 250's with 70lb draw. I shoot the 250's with 60lb draw. According to the chart, I think it was 65lbs or more that would have moved me to needing 350's


----------

